# This is a horse I'm buying Thursday only $200. Critique as harsh as you want.



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful. She is so gorgeous, and with the work your willing to put in she can only get prettier!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

She seemed so willing when i got on her she just had no idea what i wanted. so i walked her around and asked the lady to trot her in a line. The owner thought i was going to work her hard but i dont want the horses first impression of me to be "the one that barged into my home and made me work" she lives in the ladies backyard and is never worked. so im going to take things slow with her, maybe pony her allot because she can use some walking muscles.


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan to me. Building a good, strong relationship is very important!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking horse. Needs muscle, especially in the neck but she has a nice overall build. Slightly cowhocked in the back but nothing too extreme to worry about. I think she would do well for what you want with training & a nice price too  lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Geez, what a deal! For that price I would scoop her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking horse.....she looks a little short on bone in the legs especially in the back...in particular in the hock upper leg.

Super Nova


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! for 200$ thats awesome! shes actually pretty cute

congratulations!!


----------



## MarinaBandena15 (Apr 10, 2011)

She looks like a very nice horse for $200!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Super nice horse! what a deal! Looks like she could be a really sweet horse. She has a nice face and looks very sweet. I would say lunge her and get some muscle in her neck! Then she would look great!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

What strikes me about her is that she has a pretty steep shoulder and her neck is a little ewe-ish. Other than that she looks good.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy cow, only $200 bucks. I think you should start sharing your secrets on finding a nice horse for that price O.O


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

How old is she, did you say?
I think she looks pretty decent. As long as she is healthy and sound I think you are getting a deal! 
She should be much happier having a "job" too....


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

The steep shoulder doesn't bother me and after i get her fit we will work on rounding her up. That neck of hers bothers me but it will get better with her using herself.

She has just turned 6

my "buy horses cheap secret" is craigslist. Perfectly fine horses are being given away here in Florida...



heres a picture i took of her today. The owner was so nice to let me come out last minute, and bay mare is a total HAM!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So very sweet-I know lots of horses that won't stay down if a person comes near. She is very trusting-I'll bet you have an easy time working w/her. Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

The toe out in the back leapt out at me, too. :/ The shoulder could lend to a more jarring movement.

She appears VERY willing and sweet. She is darling, and an un-marked bay is my ultimate favorite. So classy looking! I think some long pony-rides at a trot would be a fantastic idea for building up muscle and getting her used to the idea of working. Looks like an amazing deal! Congrats!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can not really beat the price if she is sound and reasonably sane.





masatisan said:


> What strikes me about her is that she has a pretty steep shoulder and her neck is a little ewe-ish. Other than that she looks good.


I totally agree. She moves like she has a steep shoulder too. Not very free in the front end. 


I am not sure I get your comment about the owner either.....


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

can anyone think of a not common name for her?

nothing like rebel, misty, storm, molly.....i hate stuff like that.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ponyjocky said:


> can anyone think of a not common name for her?
> 
> nothing like rebel, misty, storm, molly.....i hate stuff like that.



Have you bought her yet? I would advise against getting attached and renaming before she is yours, as you don't see faults with clear eyes. 
I did this and made an epic fail.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^
Agreed. You need to bring her home and get to know her. She'll let you know what her name should be.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Geez, what a deal! For that price I would scoop her up in a heartbeat!


I was just thinking that. I'm struggling to find one of HALF the quality for around $1000 (AUS). $200! What a steal!!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

she's very pretty, QH head and TB body, hopefully she has the mind of a QH  good luck with her!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

im picking her up in 2 hours!!!!!!  Which means more pictures by tonight. I'll try to get a nice one of her standing square.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Woo Hoo! Congrats, looking forward to more pics....


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally HOME!!!!









CONFORMATION









In her pasture with the heard she will live with.
Except the black arabian, hes only in there at night.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great!
Looks like she is fitting right in.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

How tall is she? She looks about the size of my old Arabian (14.2). Anyway, she's a cutey. I love my Appendix (paid $400)


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops just saw that you told how tall she is in the first line LOL sorry


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations! What a deal. She's very pretty, and looks like she's been well cared for. Lucky you. :wink:


----------

